# Do you think more WCA Competitions be Recorded?



## abunickabhi (Jan 10, 2021)

https://forum.worldcubeassociation.org/t/more-competitions-recorded/7294

If more competitions are recorded, do you think it will make an impact on non-cubers getting interested, increasing outreach and so on.

Also it will allow more solves to be checked, and the community can help proofsee footage and find if there is a solve where there was a +2 that was overlooked, or a regulation was broken and overlooked.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 10, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> https://forum.worldcubeassociation.org/t/more-competitions-recorded/7294
> 
> If more competitions are recorded, do you think it will make an impact on non-cubers getting interested, increasing outreach and so on.
> 
> Also it will allow more solves to be checked, and the community can help proofsee footage and find if there is a solve where there was a +2 that was overlooked, or a regulation was broken and overlooked.


It's really just more work for the organisers: where do we put the tripods, where do we get cameras, are people OK with being recorded etc etc etc


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 10, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> It's really just more work for the organisers: where do we put the tripods, where do we get cameras, are people OK with being recorded etc etc etc


I agree that it would largely just be a hassle for organizers to deal with. Also, storing/reviewing 9 hours of video footage from multiple cameras is going to be a pain.

But regarding getting permission to be recorded, you can just include a clause in registration or whatever that says "by coming to this event you consent to have you image recorded..."


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 10, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> I agree that it would largely just be a hassle for organizers to deal with. Also, storing/reviewing 9 hours of video footage from multiple cameras is going to be a pain.
> 
> But regarding getting permission to be recorded, you can just include a clause in registration or whatever that says "by coming to this event you consent to have you image recorded..."


That is true, but then parents who are very online safety conscious wouldn’t let their kids go to cubing comps, which would be really sad.


----------



## minxer293 (Jan 10, 2021)

There's obviously going to be a lot of issues, but I feel that it could also have multiple benefits (ex: solving disputes easier).


----------

